# Good mix of XC/DJ bike?



## Andrewpalooza (Dec 7, 2004)

Looking to get a bike for my girlfriend, she wants to get into dirt jumping a little, but also needs a bike for XC trails and getting around town. Looking for a complete for a reasonable price hopefully...solid spec but nothing too blinged out. 

Was thinking the Specialized Myka wasn't too bad as far as geometry. 
Also thinkin maybe a used 4x full suspension, like the Yeti 4x.

Any ideas?


----------



## cmc4130 (Jan 30, 2008)

does she know how to bunnyhop or jump curbs yet ? 


i think full suspension is bad for beginner dirt jumpers.... they usually don't have the bike control to pre-load properly and the supsension just bucks them in weird directions.


----------



## Punkeyboozter (Mar 31, 2009)

id vote for a SC chemeleon or if she is tiny something like a stp, jackal or riot might work. generally speaking they wont be as comfortable on rides more then a hour as the first option.


----------



## Andrewpalooza (Dec 7, 2004)

She can bunny hop okay, but we need to work on body positioning still. 

Also, she is pretty tall (5' 9" ish), so a longer seat tube would come in handy.

The SC Chameleon is a really good idea though...something to look into.


----------



## ZenkiS14 (Aug 25, 2008)

If I was gonna get a bike that was jumpable and XC ridable. I'd go with a Gary Fisher Mullet. 

They arent bad for either, just a burly bike XC bike, with better jumping geometry.

But more importantly, its strong, and you wont blow the **** out of it.


----------



## neongreen (Jan 6, 2010)

I use my DB Response for jumping/XC, it's definitely durable.


----------



## MaddSquirrel (Aug 5, 2005)

Kona DJ frames blur the lines a bit, but I think the Chameleon is the best bet.


----------



## cmc4130 (Jan 30, 2008)

Price: $679.00 









2010 DK Asterik 26"

FRAME DK 26" design 100% 4130 Butted Chromoly 
FORK Marzocchi DJ-3 Suspension Fork w/ Chromoly Steerer & 80mm of Travel 
HANDLEBAR Aluminum 30mm rise 
GRIPS DK Tsuka 
STEM Short CNC Alloy 
HEADSET Integrated, sealed cartridge 1-1/8" 
BRAKE Avid BB5 Mechaical Disc w/ 160mm rotor 
DETANGLER N/A 
CRANK DK Social 3pc 170mm Chromoly 
BB Mid sealed w/ 8 splined Chromoly spindle 
PEDALS Aluminum Platform w/ replaceable pins 
SPROCKET DK 33T CNC Alloy 
COG 16T Cassette 
CHAIN KMC 410H 
WHEELS Sun Ditch Witch Rims w/ sealed Disc brake compatible hubs, 10mm solid axles 
SEAT DK Pivotal 
POST Alloy 25.4 mm Pivotal 
TIRES Kenda Multi surface, 26"X 2.3" front & rear 
ACCESSORIES N/A 
COLORS Flat Cyan/White 
TT LENGTH 22" 
CS LENGTH 16.25" 
HT ANGLE 69 degrees 
ST ANGLE 70 degrees 
WEIGHT 32.1 lbs.

https://www.oldskoolcycles.com/proddetail.php?prod=DKAsterik26


----------



## ZenkiS14 (Aug 25, 2008)

that would be absolutely terrible for XC though lol

he wants a compromise.

Gary Fisher Mullet....DONE.

https://fisherbikes.com/bike/model/mullet


----------

